# Add tips when calculating pay?



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

I know the topic sounds silly but hear me out. Couple drivers i spoke to only use fares to calculate their earnings and use tips as juat that. Example $50 in fares minus expenses = what they consider pay and say $10 tips would be extra. Another uses fares as pay and tips cover gas and other incidentals. If i used the above for my quick morning today my pay would be $35.50 for the 2.5hrs and the $13 would cover additional gas or hold separate for future expenses. I use my total of fares plus tips and subtract costs daily to figure true pay. Thoughts or just an unnecessary headache?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Unnecessary headache. You want to know how much you are getting from this job per hour, that is what is important. You deduct all your expenses and taxes later from a bulk sum, to see your profits. And no reason at all not to include tips in the calculations, since it is just a part of your pay, who cares where it comes from?


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Unnecessary headache. You want to know how much you are getting from this job per hour, that is what is important. You deduct all your expenses and taxes later from a bulk sum, to see your profits. And no reason at all not to include tips in the calculations, since it is just a part of your pay, who cares where it comes from?


That's how i've always looked at it. Always open to hearing others take on things. thanks


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I include tips in my earnings, it makes me feel better about how much I'm not actually making


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Revenue is revenue. Include tips, you want to know how much you made.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Revenue is revenue. Include tips, you want to know how much you made.


Agree. Just wanted to hear where others stood


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I am pretty sure cash tips have to be declared when doing taxes.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wasnt the question


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

wareagle30 said:


> Wasnt the question


"When calculating pay". Generally that is what people do when they are doing the taxes. If you include tips calculating your wages and then exclude them when doing taxes, that action may constitute attempted tax fraud.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

The real big question... 
Why are tolls included in earnings?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

krbjmpr said:


> The real big question...
> Why are tolls included in earnings?


Money in is income; money out is expense

Tolls fall into both columns and balance out

I actually make a little money on tolls. I get a discount on a bridge I use a lot but my passengers pay full price


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I am pretty sure cash tips have to be declared when doing taxes.


They do indeed.

For security reasons I don't accept cash tips though.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> They do indeed.
> 
> For security reasons I don't accept cash tips though.


Afraid of the microchips in the bills? 

I'm kidding, the gov would never stoop so low. Please don't put me on a watch list.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Afraid of the microchips in the bills?
> 
> I'm kidding, the gov would never stoop so low. Please don't put me on a watch list.


For security reasons I do not accept cash tips.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Just to clarify... Money in is considered income. But are tolls states elsewhere on 1099?
I should go look at a tax thread.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber collects tolls from your customers and passes them on to you, they are indeed income

But they are also an expense to you

So include the tolls you receive in your income and also include the tolls you pay in your expenses.... they will balance out to zero


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

forrest m said:


> I am pretty sure cash tips have to be declared when doing taxes.


By law, yes. Cash can be so difficult to keep track of, though, and everyone knows TK told pax that the tip was included all those years ago (never mind the pay rate was $3.00/mile then).


----------

